# PC equivalent Airport ID No. on a Mac



## jschwell (Aug 28, 2009)

i have my airport network set up with access control. that is fine as long as macs are the only machines to which i want to allow access because i can always find what their airport id no. is. the trouble is that i cannot give a friend's pc access to connect because i don't know what number to put into the access control panel. is there a number for a pc that is equivalent to the mac airport id number and how do i find out what it is??
jschwell


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2009)

What does the the airport ID consist of? Is it the MAC (not Mac) Address of the Airport Cards? I ask this because I think that is what it is. so all networking devices have a MAC address so have the PC's open a Command window in the Does Command line : Start-Run and type: cmd and run the command: 
	
	



```
ipconfig /all
```
  This will tell them what MAC address their wireless card is using and you as the wireless access controller can use to allow them in.


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2009)

Airport id is a six pair hexadecimal number that identifies the wireless card. It is the same as the MAC address on the PC. Satcomer is right, the command will give you that six pair number for the PC.

That is one tightly controlled network.


----------



## jschwell (Sep 1, 2009)

as usual, this group hit the nail on the head first time. thanks satcomer and pds.


----------

